# horse people relate to this list



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol......all of the above i can telate too


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL thats cool!


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

lol! All of it, it's definatly me. lol (well cept the driving part, hehe, I don't drive yet)


----------



## horseboundmom28 (Dec 10, 2007)

This is good. Can relate to these and it made me giggle. Thanks for the upbeat side of life. That is what life is about. We all need humor to survive the day!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

lol that's hilarious! whats even more funny is ive been clicking and such at my friends baby thinking she will understand


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

LAWL XD thats nice


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that was awesome! I can relate to almost all of those


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

thats soooooo true ha ha ha


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I sometimes catch myself clucking at the dog to make her move...


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

****!!  
Those are completely true for most of us!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha.


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

Too true!!!! lol


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i've clucked at the dog . . . the cat . . . the chickens and my little sister . . . i think i have a problem . . . lol :lol:


----------

